# 20hp merc 4 stroke burning oil?



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello I have a 2006 20hp Mercury 4 stroke. I always regularly check my oil. Yesterday I got back and checked my oil and it was alot lower on the dipstick. I haven't noticed any excessive smoking. It has always smoked a little on initial start up and at idle. The only difference is lately I have had to trim the motor all the way up due to poling in real shallow water which puts the motor almost horizontal (manual T&T no other option). Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

No suggestions?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

you may be losing oil somewhere, if it's not leaking it's likely burning


----------

